# Free FLETC Drug Law Enforcement Training Program (Milton)



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

In partnership with the Milton Police Department, the Federal Law Enforcement Training Center's Rural Policing Institute presents its Drug Law Enforcement Training Program in Milton, Massachusetts on May 15-17, 2012.

Click here for details:
http://hosting-source.bm23.com/585/public/DLETP-Milton_MA-May_15-17_2012.pdf


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sweet Free training from some of the Best.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This Class is Full


----------

